

Moby Dick is on GitHub - martgnz
https://github.com/GITenberg/Moby-Dick--Or-The-Whale_2701

======
Tomte
I don't see the point.

Do you expect to improve upon the original, to rewrite it?

In the last months I'm seeing more and more projects that seem to amount to
using GitHub as dumb file storage.

And I'm always wondering if I'm missing something or if it's just a side
effect of the current GitHub popularity.

~~~
qbrass
If nothing else, the book was probably digitized using OCR and could have
several errors in it.

